# Spooky Names



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Iluv!!!! 

If you put cocktail weinies in with your meatballs, you could call it "Lorena Bobbit" stew. That's what I do only with bbq sauce. It's always a big hit. Is your cheeseball going to contain yellow cheese, or will it be mostly cream cheese? If you could find a brain mold for it, you could call it "Brain Cheese" kinda like "head cheese" which is really a coldcut type of meat. With the ham and spinach pinwheels, are you going to slice them? Will they be round? If you could do either, you could place an olive slice on top of them and call them "Eyeball something or other", maybe Zombie Eyeballs. Garlic dip could be named Ghoul Pus or something gross like that. Pickle rollups could contain "Pickled Witch Pinkies."

I know, I'm sickkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!! But that's why I LOVE Halloween so much.[]

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

OH, also, you might want to take a look at "menu Ideas" in this very forum.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks those are good ideas. the cheeseball is mainly cream cheese & the pinwhells are sliced thanks for your help


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

OH if you coat your cheeseball with dried spices like basil, parsley and stuff like that you could call it "Moldy Brain Cheese"!!!! 

A couple of years ago, I made name cards for the foods with a 4" X 2", black piece of cardstock folded in half with an orange card (cut a little smaller) glued onto the front of the black cardstock and wrote the names of everything on in black marker. Then I just placed the card next to each food. The guests got a kick out of it.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Omg.. My niece came up with some names. Puss or Infection. Yuck. I am not sure I could eat something with those names but thats our two cents. CC


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

But.....but.......but, Pus or Infection are sooooo perfect for Halloween!!!!! LOLOLOL

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## kmax1940 (Oct 3, 2009)

hello i am new here but i love the holiday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Like Boogiebarb suggested, there are tons of ideas in the Menu Ideas posts in this forum. It is several pages back now. I posted three different menus that I will be using this year. The first I called Frightful Feast and includes my main dishes. The second is the menu for the Finger Foods that are all the dips and nibblers for throughout the evening, and finally the Deadly Desserts.

Read through all the pages on the Menu Ideas thread for some awesome ideas.


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

just call the meatballs: BALLS


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

we had sliced lox on some funky little toast squares. 
Freshly Flayed Flesh on spleen chips


----------

